# JD Spitting Out Food



## DawnMichele (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I have had my JD Rocky for 3 years. I got him from my LFS and he was pretty big when I got him. He lives in a 72 gallon bow front by himself. I do weekly water changes and tested the water and it's fine. The last week and a half he has been spitting his food out and hiding in his cave. I have tried all kinds of food. Does anyone have any ideas of what might be wrong with him?


----------



## PJ1974 (5 mo ago)

Try some common medicine for parasites. He might just have a bad tummy. Nothing extreme, but I would look into getting him some.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Overfeeding? Just being picky, probably. Did you try anything that was alive?


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Hobbyist 4 Life said:


> Overfeeding? Just being picky, probably. Did you try anything that was alive?


They're not African Cichlids


----------

